# 3g nano tank (Many photos)



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

Please leave some comments


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Looks good, just wondering what the tank is sitting on?


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> Looks good, just wondering what the tank is sitting on?


The stand?
I got it from canadian tires
Or are you talking about the co2 bottle? Its on the heater's outlet to heat it up


----------



## Fishlover_680 (May 5, 2009)

Very nice tank. The moss balls are in very nice shape and colour.


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

Fishlover_680 said:


> Very nice tank. The moss balls are in very nice shape and colour.


Thank you for you comments


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

simple but beautiful and not expensive setup.. are you planning to put some shrimps in there? btw where did you bought the lights?


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> simple but beautiful and not expensive setup.. are you planning to put some shrimps in there? btw where did you bought the lights?


I will put some cherry shrimps in when everything is stable
I got the light from japan, the brand is kotobuki.
Also i have a question. Are those glosso at the front?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

yup the first tank is glosso. buy some flourish excel coz it helps a lot.


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> yup the first tank is glosso. buy some flourish excel coz it helps a lot.


Isn't diy co2 enough?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

beauty. I lile it vey much. Wish I have patience for this

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

some new photos
Changed to 23W light


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow that looks great nice job


----------



## Lexingtonmax (Jan 26, 2011)

what's the tall spiky plant in the back? it's very nice!


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

Lexingtonmax said:


> what's the tall spiky plant in the back? it's very nice!


its called Pogostemon stellata
bought it in PJ pets


----------



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

Very nice nano tank! Im sure it will grow beautifully! 
Btw, where did u get the 3g tank?


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

archgop said:


> Very nice nano tank! Im sure it will grow beautifully!
> Btw, where did u get the 3g tank?


osaka japan


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

I like this tank. It's clean, crisp look will make a good addition to any desk top. Hopefully your issues with the Glossostigma has been delt with 

I wish I could bring stuff from Japan in...never get the chance to go lol.

p.s. you should've entered the nano tank competition


----------



## mudjawd (Sep 30, 2010)

nice looking tank with very healthy plants.


----------



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

good job! how do u fertilize your tank? and what is the carpet planting that you use?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

alexxa said:


> Isn't diy co2 enough?


it can help, but not in a long run.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

I think you should trim your glosso


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> I think you should trim your glosso


it will be hard for me to trim because there are baby shrimps now
i dont wanna hurt them


----------

